# Feminized seeds



## hawaiian5 (Aug 21, 2016)

If I use colloidal silver on a certain branch of a plant, collect the pollen, can I use that pollen to fertilize the same plant and get feminized seeds? Or do I need to pollinate a different plant? I tried searching on the net but couldn't find anything. Thx and aloha.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes, been awhile but I think they call it back crossing.


----------



## hawaiian5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome. Thx.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2016)

H5-- I think they call that "Selfing"-- Don't know if that helps but I've heard of peeps turning a limb male and breeding it back to it's self to make seed !-- What's  wrong with just keep cloning it ?--Anyway Good Luck !--I hope it works for U !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2016)

Breeders generally pollinate a female that they have stressed and tested over several generations to make sure it is very resistant to hermying.  You really don't want to just pick a female at random to pollinate.


----------



## hawaiian5 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just have this thing for seeds. Lol. What I'm trying to do is cross a God bud with black Domina, and a candy cane with a tangerine dream. I don't have males for any of them either. I just like growing weed and now I wanna try and see how far I can get with breeding. I honestly think it will take a few years to achieve what I want. Friends of mine are going  crazy for black domina. I keep getting asked over and over for it. Another thing is that this is more of a hobby for me. I grow, make back the money I spent plus about 500 dollars more and give out the rest to people I know. Patients have top priority.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2016)

Black domina is a great strain but the pollen chucker I knew that worked it said they all hermie.. Good luck. I do love the smoke.


----------



## Keef (Aug 22, 2016)

H5 -- U got my interest! --I could end up in a situation !--- Got a desirable female and no male !-- Why don't U post what U do and how it turns out !-- I'm in the weed friendly state of Texas and I been after a Black Domina cut myself !-- They don't distinguish between hobby growers and for profit growers !--- They just send us all to jail !-- - Ya'll remember Lyfespan ? -- He was working with Black Domina  ! --Black and Blue or something !


----------

